# How does one join the TT Owners Club



## Simon V6 (May 22, 2004)

HI folks , How do I join your club? Do yon send out membership forms or what?

Enjoying my TT more and more. Anyone in scotland?

Simon V6[/img]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hi Simon,

There are loads of TT owners in Scotland... I'm sure there will a few along in a mo'

Goto http://shop.ttoc.co.uk and setup an account... from there you can buy membership and loads of goodies 

Hope this helps

Mark


----------

